# We got two Blue Butt piglets tonight!



## SoaringHawksFarm (Sep 18, 2011)

We found a breeder near us that had 9 piglets that had just been weaned.
They were great and ready for new homes.
So we were invited to come out and take a look.
Oh my was I really in for a surpise! 1 was the size of meat hogs! 2 was it was all set up for us to get one or two.
Hubby knew I would pick out  some I liked.
I thought they only got as big as the ones at the 4h fairs.
They get huge! I learned so much I forgot some of it and forgot to ask something's .
So after meeting all the breeders we are taken to the piglets. Right away I pick out three girls that I liked the looks of.
The runt was my fav! Then I could not pick between the other two.
I asked my hubby and son what they thought mums the word I got from them!
Should have been my clue!  so as she told us about the piglets who was the mom and all that.
I put my hand down and here comes running the runt and one of the ones I had picked. Best way to say it is she is marked like a medicine cap paint.  They both touched their noses to my hand and snorted. What got me was the eye contact. I knew they are said to be smart but I found out that to be true today.
Every time I put my hand down those two came to me. So much to my hubby's delight I got picked by the pigs and it happen to be the ones I liked.  so he told here those are the two! :bun
I took a picture tonight when I went out to check them. They were curled up beside each other in the feeder dish.
So cute!  who would have thought I would take to pigs so fast!?  
Now just to remember these are for meat... 
Will post pictures later.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 18, 2011)

Congratulations on your new pigs.


----------



## SoaringHawksFarm (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## SoaringHawksFarm (Sep 20, 2011)

Here are the pictures





side shot




They love apples and belly rubs.


----------



## froggie71 (Sep 21, 2011)

Awww so cute! Congrats! Now to not get attached. .....


----------



## SoaringHawksFarm (Sep 21, 2011)

froggie71 said:
			
		

> Awww so cute! Congrats! Now to not get attached. .....


Oh I won't I saw how big the parents were. No way in heck I want to keep pigs that big for pets!
Not that I would not like to have one to clean up the left overs of the garden and dinners ( No meat!),but
Wants they get so big off to the market and to the breeders or sales we go to get more.
My son is the belly rubber and apple person. He wants me to get a micro pig for a clean up pig ( what he calls it)
Oh he knows how it goes and as long as he don't say yum so and so sure tastes good he is fine with it. He just does not want to know who he is eating. So their names are porkchop and BBQ. 
We have thought of breeding the runt once to get piglets but i don't know about that.  
Been reading and seems like that could het bad really quick and much easier to let someone else to all that and just buy the piglets.
I want to try a oldspot and if they are as people some maybe later down the line give a turn at breeding one of those.
Cute now yes later hum not so cute. So Im sure my son will be like know way am I wanting to keep that.
He is 17 year old by the way so not a youngen.
He just likes babies when they get bigger he is done with them they turn into food then.
Thanks for the reply.


----------

